# DIY Dog - recipes for every brewdog beer ever made



## welly2 (25/2/16)

Straight from the horses, or dogs, mouth

https://www.brewdog.com/diydog


----------



## Bridges (25/2/16)

Holy CRAP. Thats awesome! EFFing awesome.


----------



## welly2 (25/2/16)

Bridges said:


> Holy CRAP. Thats awesome! EFFing awesome.


Yeah! It's amazingly generous, I think is the word, of them to offer that up! Has the recipe for Sink The Bismarck. I may have a go at making that albeit not freezing the water out of it, just the base beer.


----------



## eMPTy (25/2/16)

This is why I LOVE BrewDog


----------



## Mardoo (25/2/16)

Eff me! Seriously, that's an awesome offering. 200+ pages? Dayum.

Edit: And thank you!


----------



## justatad (25/2/16)

I think it's time to give the urn a bit of a workout !!!


----------



## MHB (25/2/16)

Nice, thanks for sharing
Mark


----------



## Brewman_ (25/2/16)

That's tops.

May not sleep tonight.

Cheers Steve


----------



## spaced (25/2/16)

What's your thoughts on the timings guys?

60/15/ whirlpool? Maybe 15 minute whirlpool?


----------



## Brewman_ (26/2/16)

Hi Spaced,
It's a good question. I suspect that the Brewer varies those depending on the beer. But would expect the times to be in that ball park.

The Brewer's notes answer some of that, e.g. Punk IPA, 2007 - 2010

While it may surprise you, this version of
Punk IPA isn't dry hopped but still packs
a punch! To make the best of the aroma
hops make sure they are fully submerged
and add them just before knock out for an
intense hop hit.

I was planning to run a couple of the recipes through BrewBuilder and see how the recipe equates in the overall bittering numbers for a start.

I love how the recipes are in a size of the home brewer and have the SI units, imperial as well. I like the colours chart that shows the SRM and EBC on the same chart.

Some really interesting stuff in that.


----------



## stuartf (26/2/16)

Hi,
Just seen that brew dog brewery from Scotland have posted a pdf containing all of their recipes (over 200!). Haven't sampled any of their beers myself but thought it was too good a resource not to download it.
If I get time at work I'll try to add a link, more probably when I get home if I'm not waylaid by the pub first that is.


----------



## Barge (26/2/16)

Here 'tis

https://www.brewdog.com/diydog

Nice find, Stu


----------



## stuartf (26/2/16)

Thanks for adding the link mate, got a trip to the UK planned for later this year so I'll have to pick out a few to sample.


----------



## mxd (26/2/16)

another thread mods can merge
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89993-diy-dog-recipes-for-every-brewdog-beer-ever-made/


----------



## BrutusB (26/2/16)

Amazingly bold move! Suppose any buy-out offers would be off the table for a couple of years at least with this (not that they'd probably be interested)

Surprised to see how many of their beers are 100% pale malt...

200g of dry hopping for single batch appears a few times amongst recipes. I've always found when I've gone over 100g I'm continually fighting the inevitable grassyness - they've expanded on this a little in their tips 'Condition just long enough to let the powerful grassy aroma cut back - and drink.'..


----------



## Nizmoose (26/2/16)

Holy shit.


----------



## welly2 (26/2/16)

I wonder if any other big craft breweries are going to follow up on this and do something similar? I'd be surprised if not. I'm going to line a few up to start brewing over the next few months.


----------



## blotto (26/2/16)

I'm surprised that they seem to be single step mash's, only the last few have a few steps. They have a 0.5% beer in there. Bloody brilliant document.
Edit: I was expecting a mash out and maybe a stop at 72 for a little extra head considering they use just pale Ale malt in some of their recipes.


----------



## manticle (26/2/16)

Merged


----------



## Dave70 (26/2/16)

Cool.



welly2 said:


> I wonder if any other big craft breweries are going to follow up on this and do something similar? I'd be surprised if not. I'm going to line a few up to start brewing over the next few months.


I'd swap all these for a Moo Brew pale ale clone..


----------



## bradsbrew (26/2/16)

Working in an office does have its benefits.


----------



## BrutusB (26/2/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Working in an office does have its benefits.


How will you put the tabs to use?


----------



## bradsbrew (26/2/16)

BrutusB said:


> How will you put the tabs to use?


Place them on brewed recipes with notes is the intention, however they will probably stay at the back of the document and the pages will be scribbled over with illegible drunken ravings.


----------



## mofox1 (26/2/16)

Hot DAMN! Those brew dog dudes are champs!

First up #207 Hopped up brown ale.

Damndamndamndamndamndamn.


----------



## eMPTy (26/2/16)

Just me, or when you plug some of these recipes into BeerSmith, do the OG's in the software not match the recipes (or come close)?


----------



## Blind Dog (26/2/16)

It'll differ as your system will have a different efficiency than theirs. So long as you have your system set up in beer smith, enter the recipe as is (grain and hops) then use the scaling function to set the og to the right number keeping ibus constant.


----------



## LorriSanga (26/2/16)

#9 NZ PA has under 10g of hops to get 60 IBU's.


----------



## rbtmc (26/2/16)

YES!!!


----------



## mofox1 (26/2/16)

LorriSanga said:


> #9 NZ PA has under 10g of hops to get 60 IBU's.


Seen a few things that don't add up so far.

Like no mention of the rhubarb in their rhubarb saison.

Grain of salt. But great resource none the less.


----------



## Spiesy (26/2/16)

Awesome gift from _The Dogs_. A bit of a shame IBU wasn't given instead of grams, or both would have helped.
Without AA%, IBU or time addition it throws a bit of guesswork into the mix - still a great booklet.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/2/16)

We should host a brewdog down under brewing comp. Select three beers from the catalogue and invite brewdog to judge the comp, winners get to brew that beer with them at a local brewery or something awesome like that!!


----------



## goatchop41 (26/2/16)

mofox1 said:


> Seen a few things that don't add up so far.
> 
> Like no mention of the rhubarb in their rhubarb saison.
> 
> Grain of salt. But great resource none the less.


Yep. Another example being Santa Paws - "brewed with Scottish heather honey"....no honey in the recipe....
Will still be able to try and brew it, then decide if honey is actually needed


----------



## DU99 (26/2/16)

some really good tips and hop timing and quanity is a bonus


----------



## SBOB (26/2/16)

Wort said:


> I'm surprised that they seem to be single step mash's, only the last few have a few steps. They have a 0.5% beer in there. Bloody brilliant document.
> Edit: I was expecting a mash out and maybe a stop at 72 for a little extra head considering they use just pale Ale malt in some of their recipes.


similarly if you listen to Jamil when he discusses their Heretic brewing setup on any of the Brewing Network podcasts he often says that all their recipes are done as a single step mash


----------



## Bridges (26/2/16)

This is seriously great. My recipes to try list gets longer every time I look at it. Also I'm going down to my local to buy a few of their beers to say thanks!


----------



## SBOB (26/2/16)

whose up to try the 'Fake Fix Double IPA'
theoretical 198 IBU in a 3.5% ABV beer


----------



## xenon2000 (26/2/16)

Spiesy said:


> Awesome gift from _The Dogs_. A bit of a shame IBU wasn't given instead of grams, or both would have helped.
> Without AA%, IBU or time addition it throws a bit of guesswork into the mix - still a great booklet.


the IBU's are up the top each page


----------



## goatus (26/2/16)

xenon2000 said:


> the IBU's are up the top each page


He means IBUs per addition - giving additions in grams means you are guessing the AA% of the hops they used.


----------



## jibba02 (26/2/16)

BrutusB said:


> Amazingly bold move! Suppose any buy-out offers would be off the table for a couple of years at least with this (not that they'd probably be interested)


I think it will make them even more of a target. With thousands upon thousands of page likes in the last 24 hours, every hobby brewer and enthusiastic beer drinker in the world that never heard of brewdog is now talking about them and buying their beer. I wouldn't be surprised if every stockis outside of the uk sells out!!


----------



## jibba02 (26/2/16)

☺


----------



## MartinOC (26/2/16)

GULP!!

So many beers.....so little time!! :unsure:


----------



## BottloBill (26/2/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Working in an office does have its benefits.



Haha! I'm doing the same right now, loaded onto a flash yesterday and plugged straight into the copier at work today


----------



## BottloBill (26/2/16)

jibba02 said:


> I think it will make them even more of a target. With thousands upon thousands of page likes in the last 24 hours, every hobby brewer and enthusiastic beer drinker in the world that never heard of brewdog is now talking about them and buying their beer. I wouldn't be surprised if every stockis outside of the uk sells out!!


I think this is their exact aim to be honest.


----------



## Bridges (26/2/16)

Bridges said:


> This is seriously great. My recipes to try list gets longer every time I look at it. Also I'm going down to my local to buy a few of their beers to say thanks!


Not much in stock, had to make do with their lizard bride IPA.
Also got a mountain goat rare breed single hop citra pale which was only released yesterday so should be fresh and a stone delicious IPA with lemondrop and el dorado, but I digress...


----------



## Gr390ry (26/2/16)

Soooo many beers! First up for me will be the baby saison looks a treat!


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/16)

Where's the Rivet Lager?


----------



## WarmerBeer (26/2/16)

jibba02 said:


> ... every *hobby brewer* and *enthusiastic beer drinker* in the world that *never heard of brewdog* is now talking about them and buying their beer....


I refuse to believe that such a mythical creature exists.


----------



## SBOB (26/2/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> I refuse to believe that such a mythical creature exists.


every brewer should watch their tv series as a minimum


----------



## Exile (27/2/16)

Just need to get me a stuffed squirrel for the End of History beer


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/2/16)

I read through the catalogue last night and far out. Some interesting things that continued to be similar is for the IPA range is a small % of caramalt and a small % of crystal 150 is almost always used. The dry hopping ranges from 100g per batch to 350g....woah. From one of the tips its says all lat additions are whirlpool hops, its on page fk know. I'm looking forward to trying a few such as hoppy black wheat stout, hopped up brown ale and about a dozen others....


----------



## sponge (27/2/16)

Oats and carafa in just about all their dark beers as well. I was expecting higher %'s of roast malts in their stouts and porters though. Good read.


----------



## Tahoose (27/2/16)

The printer at work got smashed yesterday. I promptly named the folder 

"Brewdog, sharing the love"

In addition to the bronzed brews, and brewing British real ale book that I just got I think I could brew every week for the next decade and if have something to make.


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/16)

Bribie G said:


> Where's the Rivet Lager?


In the bin, with the Storm lager, and the Fraser Briggs, I reckon.

As for the Brew Dogz brewsheet: great P.R. work!
Shame their beer never got to me in a prime state, so I won't be able to compare it to mine if I brew from the list.





Exile said:


> Just need to get me a stuffed squirrel for the End of History beer


 Possum will do, or a feral bunny, for local content


----------



## Lager Bloke (28/2/16)

Thanks for the link Welly2-although never tried the beers brewed by the boys will now have to keep an eye out in bottle shops/the recipes are an eye opener for different things to try.Thanks,Rob.


----------



## mstrelan (29/2/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Working in an office does have its benefits.


Good idea.


----------



## jibba02 (29/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> I read through the catalogue last night and far out. Some interesting things that continued to be similar is for the IPA range is a small % of caramalt and a small % of crystal 150 is almost always used. The dry hopping ranges from 100g per batch to 350g....woah. From one of the tips its says all lat additions are whirlpool hops, its on page fk know. I'm looking forward to trying a few such as hoppy black wheat stout, hopped up brown ale and about a dozen others....


I'm thinking some of the hop schedules have typos!!! As some of the recipies have aditions of 2.5g, 3g etc. Like page 180? Maybe that should be 25g of ella not 2.5?


----------



## Blind Dog (29/2/16)

Unfortunately, the more recipes I read the more I'm inclined to the view that it's hastily cobbled together waste of time. Far too many glaring errors for me. I had the same issue with mikellers book which has so many errors in its recipes it would be laughable apart from them fact it's cover price is equal to a fair few 100g packs of hops. Nice idea, but if you're going to do it, at least make the effort to get it right or just publish it as general guidance.


----------



## kevo (29/2/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Unfortunately, the more recipes I read the more I'm inclined to the view that it's hastily cobbled together waste of time. Far too many glaring errors for me. I had the same issue with mikellers book which has so many errors in its recipes it would be laughable apart from them fact it's cover price is equal to a fair few 100g packs of hops. Nice idea, but if you're going to do it, at least make the effort to get it right or just publish it as general guidance.


Yep - but it's free and not a bad reference for base recipes and starting points in my eyes. Makes some of what they have done very 'homebrew' IMHO - seem to be very focussed on teaching themselves and their customers what specific things taste like, lots of similar grain bills, even beyond the single hop series.

Maybe some inaccuracies, but a reasonable brewer is unlikely to add 2.5g of bittering at 60 mins without realising something is amiss.

Kev


----------



## mofox1 (1/3/16)

I'm sure you could call / email them about the various recipes... if they've put all this out there, then it would seem likely they will respond to queries!


----------



## rude (1/3/16)

I noticed most of there ph of finished beer was 4.4

Didnt look at the lot but a few ph readings @ 4.2 lagers

Noticed the Movember cascade recipe was ph 5.2 bit high ?

Still not a bad read better than some of the crap put on labels about the beers these days


----------



## Exile (2/3/16)

a1brit from reddit has converted them all to beerxml file so they can be imported into beersmith or your app/website of choice.




> There is an all.xml with all 215 in for easy bulk import or individual recipes. They mostly stick to beerxml rules, and work well in brewtoad.com at least. The plain text version of the pdf pages are also in folder in there. You can see the shit show of bizarre formatting/typos etc. I had to deal with.
> BeerSmith doesn't recognise dry hopping in .xml files. Even their own, so sorry the IBU will be way off initially. I defaulted to a 7 day dry hop, but it's an easy couple clicks go fix.
> I tried to match up malts, and hops with some data I pulled from various sources. It may not be correct for specialty stuff. It'll just have found the closest word and used the values there.


All are done and available in here: Also included are the 2 python scripts I used. And in plain_text/ a .txt version of each recipe. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w82kw6i5bgaa1lr/AAA21F7ROuz7snkP8qq9L8bCa


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (2/3/16)

Wow! What a great thing to do! Good on them!

I have been leaning towards re-entering home brewing the last few month. Even have my cart full on CBer, just haven't finished catching up on the home brew scene etc as much as I would have liked.

After seeing 5am Saint and Zeitgeist on there, I am going to get back in!


----------



## Killer Brew (2/3/16)

Amazing stuff by Brewdog. Can someone point me to a few of their best known beers as I need to find a starting point?!?!


----------



## welly2 (2/3/16)

Killer Brew said:


> Amazing stuff by Brewdog. Can someone point me to a few of their best known beers as I need to find a starting point?!?!


Punk IPA is the obvious one. It's a belter of a beer. 5AM Saint and Dead Pony Club are two others that are very popular Brew Dog beers.


----------



## Danwood (3/3/16)

jibba02 said:


> I'm thinking some of the hop schedules have typos!!! As some of the recipies have aditions of 2.5g, 3g etc. Like page 180? Maybe that should be 25g of ella not 2.5?


I think some of the _everything_ has typos.

#58 Imperial Pilsner with a FG of 1027 ? Mmmm, chewy. I'd be upset if a big RIS finished that high !


----------



## Alex.Tas (4/3/16)

#36 black dog - hoppy black what stout
58% pale malt
15.7% caramalt (is this just light crystal?)
8.8% wheat malt
7.8% crystal 150
5.3% chocolate malt
4.3% roasted barley

~22% crystal seems a wee bit much.
the recipe calls for 1.12kg of caramalt, if this were adjusted to 0.12kg then the % caramalt drops back to 2% +9% crystal 150.

Colour estimates seem a little out of whack too. Brewdog estimate 230 EBC. my beersmith is telling me 73. much of a muchness though, once its 75+ its pretty much not getting any blacker.

Question is, do you reckon the 1.12kg of caramalt should be 0.12?


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/3/16)

awesome info thanks for sharing


----------



## Tahoose (4/3/16)

Caramalt is definitely not crystal.


----------



## jibba02 (4/3/16)

Tahoose said:


> Caramalt is definitely not crystal.


They are one in the same. Crystal is roasted for a longer period and or higher temperature


----------



## Blind Dog (5/3/16)

Caramalt is just crystal. Thomas Fawcett use it as a a name for a light 30ish ebc crystal, Simpsons seems to be the same and Bairds use the term it on their site interchangably with crystal malt. I've used TF and Simpsons, but only to the normal 5% ish mark in bitters. Maybe the roasted grains offset the sweetness from the caramalt?

Sarah Hughes dark ruby mild supposedly uses 25% or so crystal malt and that's a freaking awesome beer (my attempts to make it, not so much, but hope springs eternal).

Only one way to find out if the recipe is right or wrong...


----------



## mwd (5/3/16)

welly2 said:


> Punk IPA is the obvious one. It's a belter of a beer. 5AM Saint and Dead Pony Club are two others that are very popular Brew Dog beers.


Hoppy Christmas also listed best IPA to come from BD for a Simcoe IPA it is brilliant..


----------



## Tahoose (5/3/16)

Tahoose said:


> Caramalt is definitely not crystal.


Excuse my ignorance I thought is was completely different. Must be confused with something else,


----------



## Engibeer (12/3/16)

I brewed #120 Electric India last week. First brew on my new (second hand Gen II) 50L Braumeister.

I'm away at work but it should be sitting finished in my brewbucket.

Can't wait to see how it turned out.


----------



## Feldon (25/3/16)

The _Guardian _has published quite a long piece giving the back story to the Brew Dog brewers.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/mar/24/the-aggressive-outrageous-infuriating-and-ingenious-rise-of-brewdog

Worth a read this long weekend, as much for the insight into the weird and wacky world of Brew Dog as it is to discover a good piece of feature writing on the history and possible destiny of the beer industry.


----------



## colvs (26/3/16)

Just having a good look at this as I really want to brew #31 'Bashah'. Shows a mash time of 175 minutes at 65 degrees. Surely a typo? Could it be meant to be 75 Minutes?


----------



## Fents (26/3/16)

alot of their other recipes are 75mins so thats what i would be running with....^^


----------



## colvs (26/3/16)

Fents said:


> alot of their other recipes are 75mins so thats what i would be running with....^^


Cheers mate!


----------



## welly2 (7/4/16)

Turns out they're releasing a new version of it:

A few weeks ago, we unveiled DIY Dog, whereby we made available the full, detailed recipes and back stories behind every BrewDog beer ever made, stretching from the first ever brew of Punk IPA, to the most recent addition to our range of Headliners, Jet Black Heart, and everything in between.

Today, DIY Dog is getting revamped as we launch
DIY Dog v2.0 releasing the recipes of all our 2016 brews - including every beer we are yet to launch!

Now you can drink our beer before we do!

Download is from the same place as the original


----------



## mstrelan (7/4/16)

They've fixed up some issues in the previous version, such as the hop quantities in 10 Heads High.


----------



## seehuusen (18/4/16)

I brewed up Hoppy Christmas on the weekend, had to do a fair bit of tweaking to get the right numbers at the end (during planning, in brewsmith). Colour was completely wrong, following their guide.

Looking forward to trying it when it is ready


----------



## peteru (19/4/16)

SBOB said:


> whose up to try the 'Fake Fix Double IPA'
> theoretical 198 IBU in a 3.5% ABV beer


That recipe has certainly caught my eye. I can't get enough hop. Shark Pants from De Struise / Three Floyds (at 300+ IBU) is up there for me as one of the best things I have ever had. This recipe seems to be right up my alley, loads of hop and low alcohol level to be able to guzzle it. Unfortunately, given the current schedule, it's going to be at least another 2-3 months before I can have a go at it.

I'd be very much interested in hearing how it goes for anyone else attempting this one...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/4/16)

I have just kegged a version based on #208 "Albino Squid Assasin" and it tastes pretty good.

Mind you I really only stuck to the malt bill.
I change the hops to use what I had - so in instead of magnum, chinook and citra I used galaxy, simcoe and falconers flight.
For yeast I grabbed what I could that suited at my lhbs so instead of Wyeast 1056 I used Mangrove Jack M44.

I like to think unless youve had the original an really really want a fair dinkum clone - you can still use these (and any other) recipes to create something "inspired by" or "based on" the original.

At the end of the day I made beer...good beer. With a bit of guidance for Brewdog.


----------



## Alex.Tas (27/4/16)

If anyone was wondering if the hoppy black wheat stout has too much crystal malt in it, i sent Brewdog an email and they responded in a couple of days. 
_"I've double checked and the levels are correct. Those level of cara and crystal malt are needed to balance the bitterness_." so the 1.12kg + 0.56kg of crystal isn't a miss print
Pretty good of them to respond to no doubt the vast number of emails they would have been getting. 
Good of them too, in light of the fact that i was sending all their equity for dogs emails to my junk folder...

hope this helps someone if they are looking for an answer to this and don't want to risk 300g of hops and a brew day on a beer that could taste like cough syrup.


----------



## A.B. (27/4/16)

I found them really quick to answer a question I had on mash-out steps since there werent any in their recipes, less than a day later they said use whatever mash-out step I'm used to...so I'm going to try a few of their recipes as a base with a grainfather and just mash-out how the GF says to...


----------



## Hpal (27/4/16)

I've done the #215 Jet Black Heart and it turned out great. A sessionable black beer, not too sweet, nice amount of bitterness, and great roasty coffee aromas.


----------



## mosto (28/4/16)

So I've formulated a version of 'The Physics' based on my system and what ingredients I anticipate the new Country Brewer store that's just opened near me will have in stock. I basically entered the ingredients as is, then adjusted so the stats lined up with what BrewDog had listed. 

_Title: Let's Get Physical
Author: Mosto (based on BrewDog 'The Physics')_
_Brew Method: BIAB
Style Name: American Amber Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 20 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 28.5 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.032
Efficiency: 60% (brew house)
No Chill: 15 minute extended hop boil time_

_STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.046
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 5.04%
IBU (tinseth): 48.12
SRM (morey): 32.4_

_FERMENTABLES:
4.2 kg - Joe White Traditional Ale Malt (84.8%)
0.25 kg - German - CaraAroma (5.1%)
0.5 kg - German - Carafa I (10.1%)_

_HOPS:
15 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 20.05
10 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 8.89
10 g - Goldings, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.5, Use: Boil for 0 min, IBU: 3.32
25 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Boil for 0 min, IBU: 15.86_

_MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 65 C, Time: 60 min, Sacc rest
2) Temperature, Temp: 78 C, Time: 10 min, Mash out_

_YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 81%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 19 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)_

No Bramling Cross on the CB website, so I've subbed it with Goldings. Also, gone with CaraAfa I instead of Dark Crystal 350 and CaraAroma in place of Crystal 120. Finally, I have some harvested US05 in the keg fridge, which I understand is the same strain as 1056. Hopefully get ingredients on Sat morning and brew Sat night.

*edit: 10 min addition will be flameout, as I wait 10 min for everything to settle down after flameout, and 0 min additions are cube hops.


----------



## timmi9191 (28/4/16)

mosto said:


> . Also, gone with CaraAfa I instead of Dark Crystal 350 and CaraAroma in place of Crystal 120.



Carafa is a roasted grain and will produce very different flavours to a crystal malt at 10%, even a dark crystal IMO. Using a roasted grain at 10% in an american amber is way out of style again IMO.


----------



## mosto (28/4/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Carafa is a roasted grain and will produce very different flavours to a crystal malt at 10%, even a dark crystal IMO. Using a roasted grain at 10% in an american amber is way out of style again IMO.


 I am worried about using that much CaraAfa, but couldn't find any Crystal that dark. Not to worried about ticking all the style boxes. I entered the style as American Amber as that was as good a fit I could find for this beer, even though the BrewDog stats don't fit an American Amber.


----------



## timmi9191 (28/4/16)

just checked the CB site, have a look at the caramunich 1,2 & 3, Im a big fan and like using them in combination as each level of toasting produces different flavor profiles. I also see that CB has special B, which is a very dark crystal used alot in Belgium beers and produces some dark plum flavours. Use a combination of special B and the caramunichs to hit your color and flavour targets would be the go IMO


----------



## mosto (28/4/16)

timmi9191 said:


> just checked the CB site, have a look at the caramunich 1,2 & 3, Im a big fan and like using them in combination as each level of toasting produces different flavor profiles. I also see that CB has special B, which is a very dark crystal used alot in Belgium beers and produces some dark plum flavours. Use a combination of special B and the caramunichs to hit your color and flavour targets would be the go IMO


Thanks mate, much appreciated!


----------



## Ferg (29/4/16)

I've just tapped the Electric India. Best beer ive brewed to date..


----------



## A.B. (29/4/16)

Ferg said:


> I've just tapped the Electric India. Best beer ive brewed to date..


sounds good from the recipe - any probs getting the yeast? I see its got wheat in it, did you use rice hulls?


----------



## mstrelan (29/4/16)

Ferg said:


> I've just tapped the Electric India. Best beer ive brewed to date..


Nice, I might add that to the todo list. So far I've done Hunter Foundation Pale Ale, Libertine Black Ale and currently fermenting the Brixton Porter. The pale ale is not that great, but still good, but the black IPA is delicious, dry hopped at 12.5g/L.

EDIT: Oh yeah I also brewed 10 Heads High.


----------



## Ferg (29/4/16)

A.B. said:


> sounds good from the recipe - any probs getting the yeast? I see its got wheat in it, did you use rice hulls?


No problems with the yeast, I used WLP590 which I picked up from clever brewing. No rice hulls & I hit my numbers so no issues I guess.
Planning on doing the 5am Saint next. Only problem with Brewdog recipes are they cost a fortune in hops!

Oh and I used Red Gum Honey from Coles - I figured it was the closest to the floral heather honey without spending a fortune on manuka.


----------



## A.B. (29/4/16)

Ferg said:


> No problems with the yeast, I used WLP590 which I picked up from clever brewing. No rice hulls & I hit my numbers so no issues I guess.
> Planning on doing the 5am Saint next. Only problem with Brewdog recipes are they cost a fortune in hops!
> 
> Oh and I used Red Gum Honey from Coles - I figured it was the closest to the floral heather honey without spending a fortune on manuka.


cool, thanks for info, I too was thinking about manuka honey...


----------



## colvs (30/4/16)

Novice BIAB brewer here, I've noticed Extra Pale Malt features heavily in BD's recipes. What would be the equivalent that's easily available in Australia?


----------



## razz (30/4/16)

colvs said:


> Novice BIAB brewer here, I've noticed Extra Pale Malt features heavily in BD's recipes. What would be the equivalent that's easily available in Australia?


Mate, without looking up any one particular malt available here in Oz, I would just go with whichever pale malt is available you. What do you have on hand?


----------



## colvs (30/4/16)

razz said:


> Mate, without looking up any one particular malt available here in Oz, I would just go with whichever pale malt is available you. What do you have on hand?


Cheers!

Haven't actually got any grain at the moment, was just looking to put in an order at my LHBS. Was thinking Simpsons Golden Promise or Maris Otter, or maybe Briess Two Row?


----------



## razz (30/4/16)

Which recipe are you looking at?


----------



## colvs (30/4/16)

razz said:


> Which recipe are you looking at?


I'm looking at #31 'Bashah"


----------



## razz (30/4/16)

colvs said:


> I'm looking at #31 'Bashah"


At 30 EBC I don't think it will matter what colour your base malt is colvs. If you are using something like Beersmith2 then when you are adding in the specialty grains just add enough to get the right colour.


----------



## colvs (1/5/16)

razz said:


> At 30 EBC I don't think it will matter what colour your base malt is colvs. If you are using something like Beersmith2 then when you are adding in the specialty grains just add enough to get the right colour.


Thanks for your help razz!


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/10/16)

My first crack at a Brewdog clone is now in the fermenter. Had to be 5am Saint.
A bit of subbing... Carapils for caramalt. Cascade for Ahtanum. BR-97 for WY1056.

The best bit was using my new hop rocket for the 80g addition of Nelson Sauvin. Tasting and smelling unreal so far. And you'd want it to with 331g of hops in a 21L batch.

Can't wait to do a side by side!


----------



## JDW81 (24/10/16)

Had the pleasure of a 6 hour drinking session in the Brew Dog Shoreditch establishment in London no all that long ago.

Bloody hell there were some good beers, but 5am saint and Punk IPA fresh from the draught tap were something else.

Looking forward to brewing some of these soon!!


----------



## Moad (24/10/16)

My brew buddy and I used the 5am saint recipe and modified it slightly to come up with one of our favourite beers. Everyone loves it, even if these recipes aren't 100% accurate they are a great starting point to make it your own.


----------



## Yob (24/10/16)

Dog E doesnt even mention nibs or Naga Chillies in the recipe at all... 

<_<


----------



## bingggo (25/11/16)

As someone may have said earlier, the 5AM Saint recipe in the pdf has 2.5g hop additions where it should be at least 12.5g...


----------

